# Wie bekomme ich meine Rute wieder zusammen



## Shimano TE (4. März 2012)

Hallo
Ich war gestern Angeln und da wir unbedingt noch Boxen gucken wollten hat mein Kumpel mir geholfen die Sachen zu Packen.Dabei hat er nicht gemerkt das meine Shimano Speedmaster keine Steckrute ist, und meine Telerute versucht aus einander zu ziehen.Nun meine Frage :wie bekomme ich meine Rute wider zusammen geschoben.Es ist nur ein Teil das sich nicht wider losen lässt.Und bevor ich mit Gewalt da dran gehe wollte ich hier mal nach fragen.#q

MFG


----------



## MeRiDiAn (4. März 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich meine Rute wieder zusammen*

Lasse sie mal nachts aufm Balkon stehen und früh morgens, wenn es recht kalt ist, versuchen zusammen zu schieben. Dabei die einzelnen Elemente gegeneinander drehen.
Im Zweifel geht auch ein winziger Sprüher Kriechöl, nur als Notvariante, denn es ist sehr schwierig, die Überreste wieder komplett zu entfernen.


----------



## bassproshops (4. März 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich meine Rute wieder zusammen*

Hey

Als ich noch klein war, und Teleruten gefischt habe ...
Hatte ich öfters ähnliche Probleme, hab mir ein Spaß daraus gemacht, die Rute in zusammen geschobenen Zustand auszuwerfen und naja 

Aufjedenfall ins Kühlfach getan und am nächsten Morgen hat Papa bisschen geruckelt und es ging wieder, allerdings sitzen die schon erstaunlich fest!

Gruß Robin


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. März 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich meine Rute wieder zusammen*



bassproshops schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> *Als ich noch klein war*, und Teleruten gefischt habe ...
> Hatte ich öfters ähnliche Probleme, hab mir ein Spaß daraus gemacht, die Rute in zusammen geschobenen Zustand auszuwerfen und naja
> ...


 

Hallo Robin,#h
wie groß bist du denn jetzt?
Jung scheinst du ja immer noch zu sein (15). :m


----------



## maflomi01 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich meine Rute wieder zusammen*

hast du schon mal versucht sie im sitzen zusammen zuschieben?
rute in die knie kehle und mit Händen so greifen das du mit denn innen seiten der beine drücken kannst sonst aus dem Sportbedarf Eisspray nehmen aber vorsicht weiß nicht wie sich das Material bei der Kälte verhält (Bruch-splitter Gefahr)


----------



## bassproshops (4. März 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich meine Rute wieder zusammen*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Robin,#h
> wie groß bist du denn jetzt?
> Jung scheinst du ja immer noch zu sein (15). :m



Kleiner hätte wohl eher gepasst, war damals wohl 10/11 Jahre, aber der Wachstumsschub kam noch :q

Naja genug OT


----------



## stefano89 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich meine Rute wieder zusammen*

Das mit dem "abkühlen lassen" ist schonmal kein schlechter Ansatz. Wenn du nun noch das größere Teil, also die Hülse, ganz vorsichtig mit nem Föhn erwärmst sollte es auf jeden Fall klappen. Gruß


----------



## Shimano TE (5. März 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich meine Rute wieder zusammen*

Ich habe schon versucht mit einer Wasserpumpenzange und ein Lederlappen daschwischen mit den Hammer auf die Zange geschlagen.Aber sie  bewegt sich nicht 1mm#q.Das mit den abkühlen lassen werde ich noch probieren,aber ich denke die sitzt bombenfest. Hat sonst noch jemand Ideen?
Und schon mal danke für die Antworten.

MFG


----------



## Shimano TE (5. März 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich meine Rute wieder zusammen*

Das geht bei der Speedmaster nicht.Aber danke für die Antwort.

MFG


----------



## Shimano TE (5. März 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich meine Rute wieder zusammen*

Vielleicht sollte ich mit der Rute in den Angelladen Fahren vieleich können die es da.Hat jemand erfahrung ob die so was machen?

MFG


----------



## Franky D (5. März 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich meine Rute wieder zusammen*

die werden dir auch nicht wirklich weiterhelfen können du könntest di rmit zwei leder oder gummi riehmen weiterhelfen indem du sie um den blank wickelst und dann gegeneinander verdrehst dazu noch kühlen vlt klappt es dann anderweitig sehe ich da eher schwarz


----------



## MeRiDiAn (5. März 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich meine Rute wieder zusammen*

Versuche das doch erstmal mit dem abkühlen lassen. Ich meine noch sind die nächte frisch. Ist doch kein Problem. Hättest du heute morgen schon ein ergebnis gehabt. Und wie gesagt, kriechöl krabbelt wirklich in die kleinste ritze! Welche vorschläge erwartest du jetzt noch außer denen schon gemachten? Da waren alle mÖglichkeiten dabei.


----------



## rotrunna (5. März 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich meine Rute wieder zusammen*

1. Teleruten haben meistens hinten etwas zum aufschrauben. 
2. Ringe erhitzen (Kleber lösen) bei den teilen die rausgezogen wurden.
3. hinten in richtiger reihenfolge reinschieben
4. ringe wieder festmachen = Heißkleber
5. fertig

6. Gebrauchsanweisung schreiben
7. für Kollegen an Rute tackern #h

sorry, hatte gedacht die rute ist in zwei Teilen, 1.-5. Anleitung, wenn sie in zwei teilen ist. 6.-7. kannst du trotzdem beherzigen


----------



## olaf70 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich meine Rute wieder zusammen*

Da dein Kumpel das Problem verursacht hat, würde ich ihn bitten das Problem auch wieder zu lösen. 

Und wenn er dann finalen Bruch fabriziert, kann er ja schon mal seine Haftpflicht anrufen.


----------



## Shimano TE (6. März 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich meine Rute wieder zusammen*

Hallo ich habe jetzt nur noch die Möglichkeit mit den Kriechöl,alles andre wird nicht gehen.W40 musste ich noch irgendwo haben.
Die Sache mit den Ringen abnehmen wäre ja zu einfach gewesen,die Rute hat Doppelstegringe also unten und oben gebunden.Mit anderen 
Worten ist sie mit meiner Shimano Speedmaster Steckrute identisch.Als nichts mit Ringe mal kurz abnehmen und wieder ankleben.(Leider)
Ich werde sie mit W40 Einsprüchen und dann mit sanfter Gewalt zusammen schieben.
Allen einen dank die sich bemüht haben mir zu helfen.

MFG


----------



## MeRiDiAn (6. März 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich meine Rute wieder zusammen*

TE mit Ringen sind meiner Meinung nach die Ringe am Ende der Einzelelemente gemeint. Also unmittelbar dort, wo die einzelnen Teile ineinander gesteckt sind. Sozusagen die Stabilisatoren an den bruchgefährdeten Stellen.
WD 40 ist kein Kriechöl. Kriechöl ist Kriechöl...


----------



## Shimano TE (7. März 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich meine Rute wieder zusammen*



MeRiDiAn schrieb:


> TE mit Ringen sind meiner Meinung nach die Ringe am Ende der Einzelelemente gemeint. Also unmittelbar dort, wo die einzelnen Teile ineinander gesteckt sind. Sozusagen die Stabilisatoren an den bruchgefährdeten Stellen.
> WD 40 ist kein Kriechöl. Kriechöl ist Kriechöl...


 

Das ist eine Teleskoprute!
Werde das mit der Versicherung klären.Bevor ich sie noch Zerbreche.Ich muss nur sehen das ich eine Rechnung bekomme habe anscheinend meine nicht mehr (vor ca.5 Monaten gekaut und 3 x am Wasser gewesen). #q

MFG


----------



## MeRiDiAn (7. März 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich meine Rute wieder zusammen*

Man ist das wieder schwer hier...ich weiß das das eine Telerute ist und genau deshalb habe ich Dir das mit den Segmenten ja beschrieben!

Dann solltest Du sie lieber zerbrechen und dann die Versicherung bemühen, denn was willst Du denn jetzt so geltend machen?


----------



## Shimano TE (7. März 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich meine Rute wieder zusammen*

Naja 
Wenn ich sie Zerbreche werden die von der Versicherung denken sie ist beim Angel in zwei gegangen!
Und dann?
Ich/derjenige der sie versucht hat aus einander gezogen hat wird es so wie es war Mitteilen!
Ansonsten bestecht die gefahr das die garnicht zahlen.
Und 200€ wollte ich nicht wegschmeißen!
Aber noch mal Danke für die Ideen.

MFG


----------



## stefano89 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich meine Rute wieder zusammen*

Na die Versicherung möchte ich sehn, die dir eine funktionierende Angel bezahlt....
Hast du das mit dem Kühlen und dann die Hülse ein wenig erhitzen mal ausprobiert? Ich kanns mir nämlich nicht vorstellen. Das ist keine Zauberei oder Glück, wie du dir vllt denkst, das ist reine Physik. Wenn man mal sowas wie die Kälteanormalie des Wassers ausser Acht lässt, dann ziehen sich Materialien zusammen, wenn sie kälter werden. Somit würden sich Hülse und Kern deiner Steckverbindung zusammenziehen. Wenn du nun nur auf die Hülse föhnst, und sie sachte erwärmst, dehnt sich diese im Vergleich zum Kern schneller aus. Wenn du dann noch Kriechöl auf die Verbindung sprühst, sollte das schon funktionieren.

Wird jedenfalls eher funktionieren, als nur mit 3 Liter WD 40.....


----------



## Shimano TE (7. März 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich meine Rute wieder zusammen*



stefano89 schrieb:


> Na die Versicherung möchte ich sehn, die dir eine funktionierende Angel bezahlt....
> Hast du das mit dem Kühlen und dann die Hülse ein wenig erhitzen mal ausprobiert? Ich kanns mir nämlich nicht vorstellen. Das ist keine Zauberei oder Glück, wie du dir vllt denkst, das ist reine Physik. Wenn man mal sowas wie die Kälteanormalie des Wassers ausser Acht lässt, dann ziehen sich Materialien zusammen, wenn sie kälter werden. Somit würden sich Hülse und Kern deiner Steckverbindung zusammenziehen. Wenn du nun nur auf die Hülse föhnst, und sie sachte erwärmst, dehnt sich diese im Vergleich zum Kern schneller aus. Wenn du dann noch Kriechöl auf die Verbindung sprühst, sollte das schon funktionieren.
> 
> Wird jedenfalls eher funktionieren, als nur mit 3 Liter WD 40.....


 

Wieso soll ich noch daran Basteln?
Ich habe den Schaden nicht gemacht,also die Versicherung meines Angelkollegen bemühen!
Wenn sie doch nicht mehr so ist wie sie war und auch nicht mehr so wird.

MFG


----------



## Franky D (7. März 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich meine Rute wieder zusammen*



Shimano TE schrieb:


> Wieso soll ich noch daran Basteln?
> Ich habe den Schaden nicht gemacht,also die Versicherung meines Angelkollegen bemühen!
> Wenn sie doch nicht mehr so ist wie sie war und auch nicht mehr so wird.
> 
> MFG


 
wird denke ich wirklich schwer sein denn die versicherung kommt im normalfall nur für ein schaden auf der eine beeinträchtigung oder zerstörung umfasst deine rute ist ja so an sich voll funktionsfähig nur das sie sich eben nicht mehr ganz zusammenschieben lässt ich nehme mal an dabei handelt es nich nur um ein segment da würde mich der entscheid der versicherung auch interessieren


----------



## MeRiDiAn (7. März 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich meine Rute wieder zusammen*



Shimano TE schrieb:


> Wieso soll ich noch daran Basteln?


Weil das alles viel einfacher und schneller läuft, als irgendein Krempel mit der Versicherung auszukaspern.
Kannst damit rechnen, dass Du denen die Rute hinsenden musst.

ALSO, warum nicht aufn Balkon über Nacht gestellt, mal früh um 6 aus den Federn gesprungen und versucht... ?????????

Warum machst Du es so kompliziert ???


----------



## Haydar30 (9. März 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich meine Rute wieder zusammen*



bassproshops schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Als ich noch klein war, und Teleruten gefischt habe ...
> Hatte ich öfters ähnliche Probleme, hab mir ein Spaß daraus gemacht, die Rute in zusammen geschobenen Zustand auszuwerfen und naja
> ...



:q:q:q:q:q:q

Ich lach mich weg ey !

Rob, du hast mein Tag gerettet !:q:q:q

:m

PS: Hahahahahahahaha, ich hab tränen im Augen:q:q:q


----------



## Shimano TE (21. März 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich meine Rute wieder zusammen*

Für die es Interessiert
Die Versicherung hat 100€ Bezahlt.
Die Rute Wurde Fachmännisch Repariert.

MFG


----------



## stefano89 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich meine Rute wieder zusammen*

Ein Hoch auf unkompetente Versicherungsleute und die Frage, wie man so etwas "fachmännisch" repariert?
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Reparateur anders vorgegangen ist, als hier vorgeschlagen wurde...


----------



## Downbeat (21. März 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich meine Rute wieder zusammen*

Ohne mich jetzt zur Abwicklung selbst oder zur Versicherung zu äußern, würde ich gern, aus rein persönlichen Gründen, wissen wie die fachmännische Reperatur ausgesehen hat.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (22. März 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich meine Rute wieder zusammen*



stefano89 schrieb:


> Ein Hoch auf unkompetente Versicherungsleute und die Frage, wie man so etwas "fachmännisch" repariert?
> Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Reparateur anders vorgegangen ist, als hier vorgeschlagen wurde...


#6 Zustimmung


----------



## Shimano TE (26. März 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich meine Rute wieder zusammen*

Ja Ihr Flachzangen wie wird das nun Gemach?
Ihr habt doch Angeln Studiert.
Die Versicherungsgesellschaften stellen nur Idioten ein da mit 
ich mein Geld bekomme. Die haben Angeln nicht Studiert wie doch manche hier.#q
Eine TeileRute kann man zusammen schieben.
Also für die Schwach beleuchteten hier
Kann man sie nicht mehr zusammen schieben ist die Funktion nicht mehr gegeben! 
Des wegen haben die nicht Studierten Idioten von der Versicherung bezahlt#q

Für diejenigen die mir hier mit Tipps helfen wollten.
Danke macht weiter so|wavey:

Und für die Angelstudierten hier bei, Aldi und Lidl gibt es wieder Profi Angeln für euch.Also schon Einkaufen Ihr Helden

MFG


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (26. März 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich meine Rute wieder zusammen*

Na mit deinem übermütigen Geblöcke hast du aber noch immer nicht die Frage beantwortet....



> Die Rute Wurde Fachmännisch Repariert.





> ...würde ich gern, aus rein persönlichen Gründen, wissen wie die fachmännische Reperatur ausgesehen hat.


Aber ist dir vermutlich zu peinlich zuzugeben das es wie vermutet war.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (27. März 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich meine Rute wieder zusammen*

Stelle bloß den Alkohol beiseite Bengel.
So ein großspuriger Kauderwelsch.


----------



## daci7 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich meine Rute wieder zusammen*

So ist er, der Spießer von morgen...
Warum sollte man auch versuchen etwas selber zu machen, wenn es die Möglichkeit gibt den bürokratischen, zeit- und finanzintensiven Weg zu gehen?! 
:m

Was man bei dem Zusamenschieben von Telerutensegmenten nun "professionell" machen kann würde mich auch stark interessieren. Temperatur erniedrigen, Spannung vom Blank nehmen und "Kackstellung" wurden ja schon genannt.
:m


----------



## Franky D (27. März 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich meine Rute wieder zusammen*



Shimano TE schrieb:


> Ja Ihr Flachzangen wie wird das nun Gemach?
> Ihr habt doch Angeln Studiert.
> Die Versicherungsgesellschaften stellen nur Idioten ein da mit
> ich mein Geld bekomme. Die haben Angeln nicht Studiert wie doch manche hier.#q
> ...


 


immer ruhig und sachlich bleiben und nicht ausfallend werden ;-) in erster linie liegt die funktion einer angel darin das man mit ihr fische beangeln kann und köder ausbringen und nicht unbedingt das zusammenschieben ist j apraktisch nix anderes wie eine steck tele rute ;-) somit würde ich als versicher auch nicht zahlen und zu der fachmännischen reperatur das würde mich auch interessieren denn mehr wie das hie rgenannte geht einfach nicht außer sich die zeit nehemen und es mehrmals zu probieren un dnicht gleich aufzugeben;-) 
Danke macht weiter so|wavey:

Und für die Angelstudierten hier bei, Aldi und Lidl gibt es wieder Profi Angeln für euch.Also schon Einkaufen Ihr Helden

MFG[/QUOTE]


----------



## sluggish (27. März 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich meine Rute wieder zusammen*



Shimano TE schrieb:


> Ja Ihr Flachzangen wie wird das nun Gemach?
> Ihr habt doch Angeln Studiert.
> Die Versicherungsgesellschaften stellen nur Idioten ein da mit
> ich mein Geld bekomme. Die haben Angeln nicht Studiert wie doch manche hier.#q
> ...



???
das internet ist herrlich :q


----------



## kerasounta (27. März 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich meine Rute wieder zusammen*

Da sieht man mal wieder....

es gibt keine sinnlosen Threads aber sinnlose Köpfe...

man erwartet Hilfe und am besten sofort.. und wenn es nicht klappt und man sich doch bemühen muss und die Versicherung anrufen muss um sein Geld zu bekommen, wird man ausfallend und unfair..#t#c

dir wird hier keiner mehr so schnell helfen Meister !!!|bigeyes

Was du daraus lernen kannst ist, deine Ruten selbst zusammenzuschieben und das nicht andere machen lassen....

und das du finanziell gut aufgestellt bist mit deiner shimano mag ja sein....aber wer wegen 200 euro so bösartig wird, muss trotzdem arm sein im Charakter zumindest...:q 

lass dir gesagt sein, das es immer Leute gibt die mehr Geld haben...es sind hier Einige die 2000 euro für ne Rute ausgeben..
aber die trotzdem Charakter haben und sich über sparsame Einkäufer nicht lustig machen.... |evil:


----------



## stefano89 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich meine Rute wieder zusammen*

Na aber hallo, wer hat denn dir ans Bein gepisst? 
Ich werde mich hüten, dir jemals wieder einen Tip zu geben, un hoffe dass es alle anderen auch so sehen. Würd mich echt amüsieren, wenn du mit deiner "Taktik" hier schön gegen eine Wand läufst...Viele liebe Grüße ;-) auch an die Versicherung, die anscheinend Geld zuviel hat


----------



## Downbeat (27. März 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich meine Rute wieder zusammen*

Also erstmal möchte ich dem Threadstarter danken für seine freigiebige  Informationspolitik, die er ja zu Recht auch von uns fordert. Denn er  hat uns bis zum Ende der Aktion teilhaben lassen, das würde nicht jeder  tun.

Also werde ich ihm sicherlich gern bei neu aufkommenden Fragen (leeres)  Rede und Antwort stehen. Nur Tipps oder Hilfe, die bekommt er von mir  sicher nicht denn mir wurde von ihm schließlich auch nicht geholfen... und  eine flapsige Antwort, darauf kann auch ich verzichten.

Also Herr (nicht) Angelstudierter, solche Leute wie dich braucht die Welt nicht.|abgelehn


----------



## sprogoe (28. März 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich meine Rute wieder zusammen*

hab´ gerade mal meinen Beitrag gelöscht.
Wenn mir was zu blödsinnig wird, halte ich mich halt lieber da raus und gebe keine weiteren Tipps.

Das schreit doch nach Verwarnung!

Und wenn Du jemanden höflich fragst:
"Wie geht es Dir?" 
und Dir derjenige eine reinhaut, 
weil er den miesesten Tag seines Lebens hat, 
vergiß nicht, 
Dich auch höflich dafür zu bedanken.#d

Dann noch viel Spaß wünscht Siggi


----------



## Shimano TE (29. März 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich meine Rute wieder zusammen*



Franky D schrieb:


> immer ruhig und sachlich bleiben und nicht ausfallend werden ;-) in erster linie liegt die funktion einer angel darin das man mit ihr fische beangeln kann und köder ausbringen und nicht unbedingt das zusammenschieben ist j apraktisch nix anderes wie eine steck tele rute ;-) somit würde ich als versicher auch nicht zahlen und zu der fachmännischen reperatur das würde mich auch interessieren denn mehr wie das hie rgenannte geht einfach nicht außer sich die zeit nehemen und es mehrmals zu probieren un dnicht gleich aufzugeben;-)
> Danke macht weiter so|wavey:
> 
> Und für die Angelstudierten hier bei, Aldi und Lidl gibt es wieder Profi Angeln für euch.Also schon Einkaufen Ihr Helden
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Ja ne ist klar
Wenn ich zum Beispiel bei deinen Auto die Scheiben ein schlage ist die Funktion ja auch noch gegeben oder?
Es Fährt ja noch ,also so lasen? 

Für die die lesen können habe ich geschrieben das ich nicht unbedingt dran Basteln will.Oder?

Zu den kommentaren von manchen braue ich wohl auch nichts mehr sagen.
Hier im Anglerboard sind immer irgend welche die Angeln Studiert haben und es ist egal um was es geht es weiß einer immer alles und ich frage mich "war der schon mal Angeln?"
Der Umgangston ist ja hier manchmal ja auch sehr nett.
Und wenn ich hier Antworten bekomme wo ich das Gefühl habe der hat sich Grade mal die letzte Antwort durchgelesen. Und gibt seinen Senf dazu.
Und ja ich bin Reich und die Rute Passt jetzt wieder in meinen Ferrari rein.
Also ich Entschuldige mich bei den Leuten die mir Helfen wollten.Die Anderen können mich mal Ignorieren.
Ach so für den andren Hirni ich bin natürlich wieder voll Du Bengel.

MFG


----------



## MeRiDiAn (1. April 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich meine Rute wieder zusammen*

Ja ne is klar.
Du bist auf jeden Fall reich an reichlich Luft im Kopf.


----------



## Shimano TE (1. April 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich meine Rute wieder zusammen*

Dumm hat sich zu wort gemeldet und immer noch nichts begriffen.#q

MFG:m


----------



## Franky D (1. April 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich meine Rute wieder zusammen*

Ja ne ist klar
Wenn ich zum Beispiel bei deinen Auto die Scheiben ein schlage ist die Funktion ja auch noch gegeben oder?
Es Fährt ja noch ,also so lasen? 

Für die die lesen können habe ich geschrieben das ich nicht unbedingt dran Basteln will.Oder?

Zu den kommentaren von manchen braue ich wohl auch nichts mehr sagen.
Hier im Anglerboard sind immer irgend welche die Angeln Studiert haben und es ist egal um was es geht es weiß einer immer alles und ich frage mich "war der schon mal Angeln?"
Der Umgangston ist ja hier manchmal ja auch sehr nett.
Und wenn ich hier Antworten bekomme wo ich das Gefühl habe der hat sich Grade mal die letzte Antwort durchgelesen. Und gibt seinen Senf dazu.
Und ja ich bin Reich und die Rute Passt jetzt wieder in meinen Ferrari rein.
Also ich Entschuldige mich bei den Leuten die mir Helfen wollten.Die Anderen können mich mal Ignorieren.
Ach so für den andren Hirni ich bin natürlich wieder voll Du Bengel.

MFG[/QUOTE]


nun da reden wir aus rechtlicher sicht aber von sachbeschädigung und du vergisst eins für was sind denn die scheiben da schutz vor wind und wetter somit erhebliche beeinträchtigung wenn kaputt ;-)

du solltest dir mal lieber an deine eigene nase packen wie du hier mit manchem usern umgehst was gerade den tonfall betrifft und wenn du nicht dran rum basteln willst bist du mit deiner frage stellung hier wohl auch etwas daneben ;-)
für mich wars das ich bin raus aus dem thema das ganze sollte sich mal bei gelegenheit an mod anschauen und evtl über einen dämpfer nachdenken!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (1. April 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich meine Rute wieder zusammen*

Danke Frank für Deinen Beitrag, aber ich glaube es ist vergeblich ihm mit anständigen Worten etwas erklären zu wollen. Zog sich ja von Anbeginn durch den gesamten Thread.
Schade, wenn sich so für hilfsbereite Antworten bedankt wird, aber leider immer öfter zu lesen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. April 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich meine Rute wieder zusammen*

Schluss mit dem Quatsch.


----------

